# "Service Dog" Encounter



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

So, my boy encountered his first "service dog" today. There's a reason I have that in quotes.
This was a beautiful golden retriever. Very friendly to me, but VERY reactive to Sutter Cain. 

This pretty "service dog" growled and showed teeth at my baby boy, barked and whined when he had to wait a few feet away from his owner, and at one point even BIT my baby on the shoulder!! That didn't thrill me.

But Sutter Cain's behavior was exemplary as usual. And I don't just say that because he's MY puppy, I say it because he showed very polite canine behavior (stood still for the butt sniff, never once tried to be dominant with head over the shoulder or mounting, and when he got the shoulder bite, he simply hopped away and went into a play bow to diffuse the aggression.

For the rest of the time, he largely ignored the other dog except for occasional licks to his muzzle, which I took for another passifying gesture. He was unusually calm and well behaved while the other dog was around. He was willing to play, follow commands, but he wasn't as excited as he usually is.

For only being about a year and a half, he is so very well mannered. Even a misbehaving "service dog" couldn't ruffle his fur, so to speak. Every single day my baby boy finds ways to make me proud of him.

He would have made for an excellent REAL service dog. Probably still could with a bit of professional training. But good luck pulling his leash from my cold, dead hand. LOL


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Good for Sutter Cain but honestly, he's not a "baby boy" or a "puppy" any longer. 
He's just a well behaved and somewhat passive GSD.

Both my boys are well behaved but wouldn't have taken well to being bitten


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

I know he's not REALLY a puppy anymore, but he will ALWAYS be my "baby boy" and "puppy fluff". Even if he lived to be 80. Which would be quite a Christmas miracle, wouldn't it. LOL


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Good job Sutter, but I’m curious….based on him presenting as a service dog or his inappropriate behavior - is there a reason that you guys were in such close proximity and continued to allow the dogs to interact?


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Was the dog in training?


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

From what you've written Sutter sounds a lot like my male Harley. He was super tolerant of other dogs, so much so he was used on multiple occasions by trainers as a neutral dog to work with reactive, dog aggressive dogs. Some dogs are better at reading other dogs than others. They diffuse a situation rather than escalating it. Four legged peace makers in the dog world. It's a nice trait if you can find it. 

Having said that I'm also curious...why were these two dogs so close to each other, for what seems like more than a minute or two if one was really a working service dog?


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Fodder said:


> Good job Sutter, but I’m curious….based on him presenting as a service dog or his inappropriate behavior - is there a reason that you guys were in such close proximity and continued to allow the dogs to interact?


For personal reasons I prefer not to go into details. But it was a forced interaction and not on my part. We were not able to leave the immediate area for several minutes. Thankfully everything worked out alright.

To my knowledge the other dog was not considered in training. He has his own vest and everything. But I did not ask.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Rabidwolfie said:


> To my knowledge the other dog was not considered in training. He has his own vest and everything. But I did not ask.


Anyone can buy a vest for their dog. Do you think it was really a working service dog or ???? 

I'm the night manager at a small hotel. One of my pet peeves is people who try to pass off their pets as service dogs so they can stay at the hotel.


----------



## Rabidwolfie (Apr 9, 2021)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Anyone can buy a vest for their dog. Do you think it was really a working service dog or ????


That's why I put "service dog" in quotes. The owner has a genuine disability and I'm sure the dog helps in some capacity, but no, I don't think he was properly trained as a genuine service dog, vest or not.


----------



## CeraDean (Jul 9, 2019)

Sounds like you have a nice dog in Sutter Cain.

I’m not especially trying to argue here. But I believe a service dog is a dog that performs a task specific to the person’s disability. Though it’s ideal that the dog is perfect during public access, as long as the dog is “under control” than their actions do not disqualify them as a service dog, within reason. 
Though it does sound like this dog was not truly public access trained or at least not finished their training.


----------



## Galathiel (Nov 30, 2012)

Right ... the ADA states 

*Q: What if a service animal barks or growls at other people, or otherwise acts out of control?
* 
A: You may exclude any animal, including a service animal, from your facility when that animal's behavior poses a direct threat to the health or safety of others. For example, any service animal that displays vicious behavior towards other guests or customers may be excluded. You may not make assumptions, however, about how a particular animal is likely to behave based on your past experience with other animals. Each situation must be considered individually. 

Although a public accommodation may exclude any service animal that is out of control, it should give the individual with a disability who uses the service animal the option of continuing to enjoy its goods and services without having the service animal on the premises.


*Q: Can I exclude an animal that doesn't really seem dangerous but is disruptive to my business?
* 
A: There may be a few circumstances when a public accommodation is not required to accommodate a service animal--that is, when doing so would result in a fundamental alteration to the nature of the business. Generally, this is not likely to occur in restaurants, hotels, retail stores, theaters, concert halls, and sports facilities. But when it does, for example, when a dog barks during a movie, the animal can be excluded.


----------



## 3ymum (Oct 12, 2021)

Service dog or not, that behaviour is unacceptable! However, if it didn't happen, you can't be once again to confirm how well mannered your boy is! What a lovely and handsome pup who made mummy proud, again!


----------

